# Drunk Walks Past Hospital



## Johnnylee (May 6, 2018)

Mr. Harris was a very modest man, and easily embarrassed. 
So when he was in hospital after some abdominal surgery, 
he would suffer greatly, trying not to break wind when a 
nurse was in the room.

One day, the nurse had gone out, and he felt a great need 
to let 'er blow, so he did. Only it wasn't gas that he 
passed. Just then, he heard the doctor's voice in the 
corridor, as he was making his rounds. Not knowing what 
else to do, Harris jumped out of bed, bundled up the sheets, 
and threw them out the open window.

At that moment, a drunk was staggering by on the sidewalk 
below. The sheets fell on him, quickly tangling in his 
arms and legs. Brown stuff is flying left and right as 
he flailed about. The security guard sees the nonsense, 
and comes trotting over. "Now, what do you think you're 
doing there, fella?"

The drunk, with one final wrench, throws the sheet to the 
ground and hiccups. "Ah dunno," he pants. "But ah think 
ah jush beat the crap out of a ghost."


----------

